
Mnuchin Seeks $850B in Coronavirus Stimulus -Report - ohiovr
https://www.thestreet.com/investing/mnuchin-to-seek-850-billion-in-coronavirus-stimulus-report
======
throwaway5752
The payroll tax holiday is the opposite of good policy. The problem is people
furloughed or laid off. If you have no paycheck, you have no payroll tax. It
is alarming that this is part of the stimulus package because it indicates
people are not taking this seriously.

------
ohiovr
In the video Trump insists that Google is working on a website that the media
says Goggle says.. well what is going on really?

~~~
MulliMulli
Apparently Google did not at the time of the press conference, but started
afterwards.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/14/us/politics/trump-
google-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/14/us/politics/trump-google-
coronavirus.html)

